# NSW: SSBS Round 6 Sydney Harbour (congrats Stu!)



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

27 kayakers and over 80 boats contested round 6 of the SSBS at Hen and Chicken Bay today. Some light early drizzle gave way to gorgeous sunshine which we enjoyed for most of the day. The photo below shows what the conditions were like - wonderful for a mid-winter's day, and very pleasant to fish in, but not really the sort of conditions where the fishing is easy. However this didn't stop Stu (Blueyak) from putting together a terrific bag and handing out an ass whipping to the rest of the kayak field. Cid later confessed to me that he loves a good ass whipping. Well done Stu on a well deserved victory mate  and well done to all the placegetters.

View attachment 1


I had a very lucky start to the day with a 25.5cm throwback second cast, a ~30cm legal fourth cast, and another legal about half an hour later. The day went downhill after this bream-wise with only a few runts and various bycatch including a few flatties and a hard fighting silver biddy on a HB which really stretched the arms.


























My two bream ended up weighing 825 grams, which Jason Reid beat with his single fish :lol:










Full results can be found here: http://www.ssbs.basinlureandfly.org.au/ ... n-results/

Although the fishing was tough it was still a really fun day and great to catch up with everyone. Funniest moment of the day for me was when I was crankbaiting a mangrove bank in Exile bay and heard a huge flatulent noise behind me - I turned around and saw Jon Chen right behind me, who immediately tried to blame his 'squeaky rudder'. I think we both know what really happened Jon 8)

I spent about an hour on the drive home behind Pete's latest business venture - any chance of a discount if I get you to cater my next Canberra Carp Fetish Society function?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Squidder, it was good to see you there mate.

It was one of those comps where everything just fell into place for me.
I'll do a write up and add some photo's sometime over the next few days.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaRibF0AAAnXgAAQYAEAARgAP2WWICAAVEQMgNGRkGqeCnqaeo9Eep6hoYikxNyGK3fhTPkSTEPIpRbIN8aX16ukhAQWiWBEMsr/F3JFOFCQpGJsXQ==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

blueyak said:


> It was one of those comps where everything just fell into place for me..


In other words, just like every other comp ey Stu? There is no doubt you have this bream caper sorted. Well done mate


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Good work as usual Stu.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

One of the things with these comps is you can pre-fish your heart out and hatch a great plan but all that effort can be thrown out the window when 90 odd boats leave a few minutes before you and get first dibs on any of the spots they like.

You can imagine my suprise when I looked up to see that one of my go to blading spots had been completely left alone, the other had 2 boats in the area so i bolted to the available spot and got to work with an ecogear vx 35. Just a few casts in and a fiesty little 26 tip was in the well, a few minutes later and a much better fish was taking drag and doing all the right stuff. I was pretty stoked to pull a 34 fork length out of the murky water and let it join its mate in the hobie live well. 
My initial plan was to just fish this spot for ten minutes or so while the field got settled in to fishing their chosen spots then head out to the main river and work the structure on the edges. Ten minutes turned into an hour because i got sidetracked by the awesome whiting on blades fishing i was having. It was a fish every other cast with some real thumpers coming in, I kept thinking the next one would be a good bream but I couldn't get past the whiting it seemed.

I eventually woke up to myself and moved out ot the main river where the field of boat and kayaks had now dispersed into all parts of the system, in fact I only saw a few other competitors for the next few hours.

I spent the next few hours just cruising down river casting at any structure I came across and in no time i had my bag finished. From there i just continued doing the same uprading slowly as i went.

I was having a great session and 'as you do' I was thinking the other guys/girls were all having a similar day.

I try not to think about what everyone else is doing but in my head Jason Reid, Jason Lambert, Luke Kay and a few of the others all had great bags. I was guessing 1.5kg for my bag at the time and thought I'd need over 2 kilo's to be in the running. The upgrades kept coming but they were small upgrades at best where you'd look at 2 fish and keep the fat twin. Eventually a few better ones came aboard and i picked up another few hundred grams but didn't think my bag would rate.
At about 12.30 i cruised back to the blading spot I started at to find the same plague of whiting still there and pretty much finished the session there.

I really think we will see a 3kilo plus bag come out of the harbour in a kayak comp soon, so i was pretty amazed when i took honours for the day with 1.725kilos.

Heres a few pics from the pre-fish and the final weigh in.






























Well done to Shane Taylor and Shorty for taking the other places and to Jason Lambert for pulling big bream.

Big props to all the crew from basin lure and fly for runnig this event. This event has grown so much in the last few years and the hard work they all put into is really noted appreciated by everyone who attends. It was also great to see one of the sponsors Josh Batterson from skeeter boats take out the boating division.

Great to see everyone out there,
Stewie.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Davey G said:


> blueyak said:
> 
> 
> > It was one of those comps where everything just fell into place for me..
> ...


I eat donuts like everyone else Davey


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done stewy, you owned it! To fill your bag more than once is awesome and makes for a well deserved win. 
I too have heard that Carl " it's dubwah not Dubois " loves a good ass whipping.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Great effort as usual Stewie, and thanks for sharing the report too.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Gurus...Stuey, you are the king at catching those damn poo eaters.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

well done stewie, tough day on the water an you showed us all how its done.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Well done, Stewy. I think you said you got about 20 legals, which is 10 times more than I got! Oh, and thanks for the Ass Whippin'! The cheques in the mail. :twisted:

And one day they'll learn how to pronounce my name... 

cheers,
Cid


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Cid said:


> Well done, Stewy. I think you said you got about 20 legals


Thanks Cid but it was only ten legals mate.


----------

